# New to snowboarding. What to start with?



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Since you have never been before id suggest finding a friend or family member that has the outerwear and borrow from them. After you have that taken care of id sign up for a beginner lesson and rent the gear from a shop or the mountain, sometimes they have beginner packages that include the lift ticket, gear and lesson for a nice price. I just wouldnt go out and buy everything as it can get pricey and you may not even like it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

when i first started, i just bought simple good snowboarding boots with a cheap board from sports authority or dicks sporting goods. if you guys have those stores arouind you. then i began going and going, looking on what people have, get ideas from them, read online (mostly on this forum) evrey question i had on here everyone answered it. it took about a couple weeks before i know what everything was and how to wear it and what brands etc... i rock 686 gear, with flow boots size 11 (im a 10.5 in shoe) with a 157 flow board (im 5'7 5'8) if ur 6'2 get a 160 board or bigger (which ever comes up to your chin) then go on from there


----------



## buddermeup420 (Mar 1, 2010)

Make sure you wear snowpants and and waterproof jacket. I've had many a friend come out with me to try snowboarding who've made the mistake of wearing jeans and a fleece or something like that. Not to mention it was below 10 with high wind. You'll get soaked to the bone from falling so much, and it won't be fun. Like he said up there, I would rent if you just begging. I just bought a new complete and it came out to about 600, and the board was even half off. (Burton Custom V-Rocker ICS, DC Rogans, Rome Bindings). Eat a good meal before going out and hydrate yourself. Make sure your first experience is a good one. Take a lesson, too. Get the basics down. most of all, have fun.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

-You know your stoned when you look at a bowl of Cherrios and go, "Alright! Doughnut seeds!"-


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Dude, your first few times definitely rent. It would suck if you decided this isn't for you after you bought all your gear.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

If your talking board then rent but for outerwear look at some of the end of season sales, My mate just picked up some sweet pants worth $280 for $40. If your starting next season you have time to shop around and then if you don't like it you haven't wasted your money.


----------

